# Strikemaster Customer Service Issues



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

:******: I recently had a blade mounting screw fall out of my auger... Its 3 yrs old now, and I don't need to replace the blades yet. I just want one screw to fix it. I opened a blade replacement kit at the local hardware store and for the lifeof me could not find a screw to match what they use. I emailed the company. I was told that this is a common problem and that I can buy a whole new set of screws from them. If this is a common problem, why don't they fix it? I have the 5 bucks plus shipping to get the screws, thats not my issue... my issue is that I shouldn't have to buy them when I dumped 400 bucks into the auger 3 yrs ago and they have a known problem that they don't want to fix, won't fix, or don't know how to fix said problem. :roll:

I have an old Ardisam Eskimo Sweet Cut that came over on the mayflower... I have never lost a screw from that set-up, and its older than I am... I have heard nothing but good things about their customer service, it was a big selling point in my purchase 3 yrs ago... This is my first contact with them and I am FAR from impressed.

ugh... there, off my soapbox.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Last week, I lost one of the two screws that hold the blade on my Strikemaster. I took the other one off and headed for my hardware store to see if they could match it. I got one that matched perfectly. Cost was only 49 cents. Cuts great again!

Ref


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

You called them and they took care of the problem...what is the big complaint about their customer service. You think they should just send you a new set for free. Check your tightness once in a while and you won't have any problems. You could also use some thread lock.

I find it real hard to believe you couldn't find a substitute at a hardware store. Extra length could be cut off with a rotary tool.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's hard to believe a screw could come loose after only 3 years on a spinning auger! :crybaby:


----------

